# Study re: varroa infestation rates



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

This is a study comparing varroa infestation rates among different ecological regions in Mexico and between AHB vs. European. www.geneticsmr.com//year2014/vol13-1/pdf/gmr3508.pdf


----------

